
Show HN: Ip6.name – A DNS record for any IPv6 address - Tho85
https://ip6.name/
======
Tho85
Announcement: [https://blog.tho.ms/network/2017/02/25/ip6-name-dns-
record-a...](https://blog.tho.ms/network/2017/02/25/ip6-name-dns-record-any-
ipv6-address.html)

I had the idea when I needed a TLS certificate for a system without a global
DNS record. I recalled that [http://xip.io/](http://xip.io/) exists for IPv4,
but didn't find something similar for IPv6. So I had to do it myself :-)

------
p1mrx
These names are incompatible with the "host" command-line utility, probably
because looking up the A record returns NXDOMAIN instead of NOERROR.

NXDOMAIN means "this name doesn't exist, so don't bother asking for other
record types."

~~~
Tho85
Thanks for the feedback, I somehow missed that mistake. As a quick fix the
server now returns NOERROR for both unknown records and names. That's still
not 100% correct, but better than nothing.

